# Admiration Poodles-Anyone know these dogs?



## sonno23 (Sep 19, 2010)

This is their website. Poodle Dog | Admiration Standard Poodles

It's kind of too much stuff going on but if people know them, I hope to hear about them.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_I had gone to their website after your first post. There is WAY too much going on there. It is like a maze without a map. I finally gave up. I don't know anything about them and they don't make it easy to find out anything about them. Less is more in this situation for sure. Good luck on your search.
_


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

I would go somewhere else ......


----------



## sonno23 (Sep 19, 2010)

"I would go somewhere else ......"

Because of their website? 

Thanks.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

no...

I would go somewhere else.


----------



## Bella's Momma (Jul 26, 2009)

I got my dog from them. You can PM me if you have any specific questions.


----------



## sonno23 (Sep 19, 2010)

Thanks! We decided to go w/ someone else. Yours looks like a beauty.


----------

